# 2000 Chevy Malibu Key will not turn



## MarineSniper (Dec 14, 2008)

We have had this car for 3 years and nothing really major has happened to it until now. Yesterday we got in the car to go to the hospital for a family member and the key would not turn. The interior lights come on and with the key in the ignition the bell dings. But you are unable to turn the key any at all. I was told to replace the ignition switch/lock cylinder but the part is 200 dollars is there a way around this such as a bypass or do i have to replace this item. I have tried to disconnect the battery to reset the system that did not work. I have tried wd40 spray to free the mechanism this did not work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How badly worn is the key?? Is the key a copy?? 
Has something entered the keyway to prevent full insertion of the key??


----------



## MarineSniper (Dec 14, 2008)

No the keys are good. Nothing has entered the area to cause anything to be lodged. Both keys are copies and this is what came with the car 3 years ago. You can insert the key fully but it will not turn at all.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That is quite odd.... perhaps a tumbler (wafer in your case) is lodged?? At this time I would try some powdered graphite.... liquid is way messy. Give a good squeeze into the keyway and insert the key and perform a quick in-and-out motion several times with the key without completely removing the key. Liquid graphite can be used but you might wish to cover the floor area to prevent staining. 

Are you really a sniper?? Complete with Gillie suit?? (spelling??). I know a Marine sniper... his initials are CP.... won't reveal the name.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I just had a real stupid thought....happens quite often with me. Is there any way the column lock is in a bind?? You know..... the mechanism that locks the steering wheel. Try turning the steering wheel away from the locked position... there will be some play in the locking mechanism. This happens to me so frequently that turning the wheel away from the locking detent is second nature.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi MarineSniper,

My thought on this problem is the same as SABL's last one. I saw a severe case of this one. Daughter-in-law stopped against the curb in an angled park. With the engine running, no force on the wheel with power stearing. When the engine was turned off, a strong force was presented to the right front tire by the curb. The steering wheel locked into the nearest cog, so turning the wheel was not possible without power steering. The force was great enough that the ignition switch would not turn on and the wheel couldn't be turned to releave the stress. Needed power steering but couldn't start the engine. 

With a person inside turning the wheel with strength and me at the front tire hard kicking the tire into the curb, we were able to get the switch to turn and start the engine. I thought we would have to let the air out of the tire to get the force releaved.

That said, see if there is a strong force at one of the tires trying to turn the wheel against the steering wheel lock mechanism.

The daughter-in-law now takes her foot off the brake and lets the tire push the car back off the curb before truning off the engine. I consider that good advice for everyone.

Two other points. You can get graphite in a spray can (helps get it into switch mechanisms) WD40 is good to keep rust off gun barrels, but is not a lubricant.

Have a nice day,
Mack1


----------

